# Seek Play with Human over Dog



## Kestrel (Jun 18, 2014)

Regarding a dog that prefers to play with other dogs, what would you do? Not sure how much, if any play to allow, etc. I specifically mean, one of my dogs (hereby known as male) prefers to play with my other dog (female) over playing with me, not that he prefers to play with any and all dogs. 

I do allow my two to play, but I limit it (as in not a free for all all the time) and I do expect to be acknowledged at all times (as in, they can play so long as they do not blow me off). When I call one of the dogs off playing, my female will seem to be thinking "I'm HERE, what are WE going to do!?"... the male will come, but more like "Ok, I'm here, can I go back now?" I don't expect him to become like her to the same extent, just mentioning as a contrast between the two. 

I usually allow a play session per day when I get home from work. Other than that, I take them out back or to the bark or for a walk separately. I don't want to sound like the play police, but the only reason I do that is because my male is hard to engage with play and I want to work on building that. Some have even told me that I should not allow them to play at all (at least until he learns to play more with me). I don't know of that's going too far or not, opinions? 

Are some dogs just more into dogs as their source of fun or can this be "un-taught"? Don't take this post the wrong way. I love this dog and it's not like I am on a mission to change him. I would just like to be more part of the fun and games in his life and I need some advice on how to build on the little but that we have. It's not like he ignores us, he is very loveable, he just doesn't really seek human attention for play.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry forgot to ad some stuff that might be relevant, here are some parts I posted on another thread about teaching tugging that prompted me to post this spin off:

I have been trying to get one of my dogs interested in tugging. It is hard to get him interested and even once he is, he won't bite down. He seems to have at least some prey drive as he will go after live things (cats, etc) if given the chance. But, even with playing ball, he will go after it but either ignores it once he gets to it or drops it after a few steps back to me. It's like he only cares about the chasing and once he catches it (tug or ball) he loses interest. 

Is there any way to build on this or is that just the way he is? We tried easy to bite toys, rags, fleece, etc. I just made a flirt pole, so I'll give that a go too. He's 3.5 now, the guy we got him from said he never really played aside from following his other dog. How would you start trying to encourage a dog like him? If not for tugging, any other games to suggest?"

Also, when he plays with me, he tries to play like he would with another dog. Play bowing, trying to entice me to chase him, etc. Usually the only way I can even get him to try out the tug is to play his dog game with him a bit first.

Is there a way to build on the "dog game" (for lack of a better term) to help get a better interest in playing with a person, so that this can be transferred onto other games? What games would you suggest?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I think if your dog likes to chase, you're going to see a huge improvement once you use the flirt pole. Especially if you make it really long, so that it's a challenge for the dog to capture the toy. My dog seems to prefer the chase games that have more of a challenge to them, rather than the games that are more of a constant - for example: he'd much rather work on trying to grab a frisbee in the air than run after a thrown ball. He loves to swim after thrown toys, though. His flirt pole is his favorite toy. Try to make it more interesting and challenging, and it might have better results?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

They don't have to play together Kestrel. They have to live together, yeah, but its up to you how they do it, so if it was me, I'd work with him separate. I would work with her where he can see it from a crate or kennel. Create just a little competition, not so much to cause a problem with the two of them, just showing him where the fun comes from.

I think with fetch, some dogs don't understand for different reasons, bringing it to you is what leads to it being thrown. They think bringing it to you means game over or you're just taking it away. Either try 2 ball, or with one, don't throw it so far, 4 or 5 feet, and move around a little. A lot of encouragement to come to you. You need to get the chance to throw it again. You can always put a long line on him so he can't run away, and even though you don't use it to pull him to you, it still kinda gives him the idea of being connected to you. 

With tug, maybe try tugging for a second, let go and back up, encourage him to come forward to you with it to tug again.Very brief tugging. Its different then the misses, frustrate stuff, but it can take advantage of him wanting to do something with you, but not understanding what exactly you want. 

Is he food driven? Maybe step back from the toys for a while and work with him with food. Some fun, fast paced obedience to build the interaction with you.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

My puppy is the other way around... This is at the dog park


----------

